# intel core 2 duo vs intel dual core



## sohin (Aug 31, 2007)

can any one pl. tell me what is the difference between intel core 2 duo and intel dual core processors ?
which is better ?
wht are advantages over each other


----------



## vish786 (Aug 31, 2007)

core duo is better in perfomance.

search d forum this topic is already discussed in detail, all ur queries r answered in that thread.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 1, 2007)

i also want to know. plz help.........


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

Simple facts,

All *Core 2 Duo* Processors are Dual Core Processors..
All *Pentium D* Processors are Dual Core Processors..
All Intel *Dual Core* Processors are Dual Core Processors...

Pentium D is nothing but 2 Prescott Processors side by side... runs very hot, not a good OverClocker...

Intel Core 2 Duo processors are next gen processors from Intel on 65 nm platform... developed from Ground up with new Architecture called _Core_... so they are whole new Processors just Jump like Pentium 2 to Pentium 3 or Pemtium 4... Expect one Core 2 Duo Lowest End Processors like E4400/E4300 taking up and beating Intel Pentium D 3.8 GHz ones with ease ... runs damn coool and super overclocker...

Intel Dual Core Processors are just launched striped down version of Core 2 Duos.. there are 2 in Market for Desktop range, E2140 runs at 1.6 GHz with 1 MB L2 and 800 MHz FSB and E2160 with 1.8 GHz with same specs of E2140.... these are not Pentium D rather they are same btach like Core 2 DUo based on the new Core Technology.... they perform same like Core 2 Duos but they were launched with a very low price like Rs. 2800/- + TAX for E2140 to counter super low cost but high performer AMD X2 range....


----------



## utsav (Sep 1, 2007)

^^ is E2140 faster than P4 3.06 HT


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

Yup.. its is Faster than any single core Pentium Processor


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 1, 2007)

which is the lowest end quad coore processors?what's the price? does it fit on Intel DG965WH? Can i overclock it to 3ghz if it is around 2.5ghz? does it runs very hot like Pentium D?do you mean "core" is the name which is used in place of pentium for nextgen processors?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

I dont think DG965WH supports Quad Core... *www.intel.com/design/motherbd/wh/wh_available.htm

Lowest Quad Core is Q6600 @ 2.4 GHz priced around Rs. 12900/- + TAX Kolkata...

Any processors is over Clockable.. all needs better cooling to reach higher Speed values...

and yes Pentium Brand has been discontinued in favour of New Processors Batch and Brand Name called *Core*....


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 1, 2007)

> I dont think DG965WH supports Quad Core



Then what's this:*www.intel.com/products/motherboard/DG965WH/index.htm


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

^^^

wired !!! personally i have not put any C2Q on DG965WH so cant confirm in details but 2 page of Intel Web site is giving 2 information...

May be it supports as G965 Chipset do support Quad Core and few other intel 965 models do support Quad, but better email Intel before you buy a processor....


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 1, 2007)

How can i ?


----------



## Akshay (Sep 1, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Simple facts,
> 
> All *Core 2 Duo* Processors are Dual Core Processors..
> All *Pentium D* Processors are Dual Core Processors..
> ...



Clears most of my doubts... Thnx


----------



## bkpeerless (Sep 1, 2007)

i have intel e4300 plz send me safe values to overclock it without over heating it too much.
i have intel 945 mob
512 ram 
7300 le gfx


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

bigdaddy486 said:
			
		

> How can i ?



didnt get any thing out from your post !!! please clear what you want to know ??


----------



## utsav (Sep 1, 2007)

as far as i know u cannot oc on intel boards except 975 chipset boards.

not quite sure about it


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

bkpeerless said:
			
		

> i have intel e4300 plz send me safe values to overclock it without over heating it too much.
> i have intel 945 mob
> 512 ram
> 7300 le gfx



No intel motherboard apart from 975 xbx sereieses cant be used for Over Clocking... how ever if you have a Motherboard which supports OC, refer here, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64388


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 1, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> didnt get any thing out from your post !!! please clear what you want to know ??



I am asking how can i mail to intel? what's the address? If you can, plz mail for me because i only 13 and not enough to talk to experts.........


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jul 22, 2009)

First of all let me tell you that Dual Core is a name of "class" or architecture of processors which refers to any processor (weather its Intel or AMD) with two cores on the same chip. Whereas Intel Core or Intel Core2Duo is a registered trademark [™] of the Intel Corporation. Many peoples (even geeks) sometimes gets confusion between Core 2 Duo & Dual Core or Dual Core & Core Duo. The fact is all the above mentioned processors are Dual Core processors. *Read the full article here*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

^ god bless you.


----------

